# Official College Football Thread



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Figured we should make one with the college football season starting last night. Post your team, trash talk the opponents coming up, etc.

Ohio State is getting ready for another season, starting off with Northern Illinois. I'll be in Dayton bdubs drinking and watching this game. We'll see how our defense is with losing our linebacker core and our DBs.


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Only returning like 2 or 3 starters on defense is never a good thing.

GO BLUE!!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

i dont watch much cfb so..............go BEARS!


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

college football is REAL football...(in all honestly, i like high school football best of all) but hey, GO EAGLES!!! BC BC BC!!! ACC is our bitch...


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

so the nfl is "fake"?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

umm, in a way, yes it is...its not about the love of the game anymore, its all about money, who's the absolute best, it's SUCH a team sport that it'll never become like basketball, but still, people like TO, warren sapp, those type of people just bring the game down. in high school its all about the team, if one guy gets beat, the team has failed, you dont lose, the team loses. seriously, the comradery(sp?) in high school football and even college football is unmatched anywhere, in any sport. im just really grateful that i was fortunate enough to be apart of a highschool football team, and on thanksgiving day, there's nothing i'd rather do than watch a highschool football game and eat a bigass turkey.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

um.... ok... me, i prefer the "show"- i like the glitz, the glamour the nfl brings to the table---its entertaining as well as competitive- and wear do you think the talented players from your hs and college teams go? so your into the competition itself more than the talent on the field?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

yeah, i like the glitz and the show as well, believe me, i derive just as much pleasure from a touchdown dance as you do, but honestly, those people who were stars in highschool, who are now stars in the NFL, were NOT paid to be stars in highschool, they were not corrupted by money, ohh, im only gonna get 4 million when this guy got 4.2 million...damnit, im holding out! of course, some people have a good reason, like say, deion branch for the pats, i mean, he was drafted and signed to a pretty low salary considering his skill and what he's already done for the pats, but his contract wasnt up, and he wants more considering what he's done already...in THAT case, i can see a point...everyone likes money, but seriously, to hold out when you're already one of the highest paid position players in the league is just childish, and brings the game down...and so does blaming others for the teams failure (TO)...high school football is the best balance of mostly mediocre players with a few standout athletes, it makes for a phenominal combination, producing the best games, the most emotional games...in the NFL, you lose a game, oh well, there's always next year, you'll always get paid...in high school, you've only got 4 years to make your memories, you do it because you love it, not because you get paid for it...most people in highschool will never play football again after they graduate. just my opinion...


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

did you write the script for remember the titans? i think i got teary eyed reading your post.... i see your point- i however never played hs football- i was a basketball player so maybe i missed that connection your having.... but as far as the money in the nfl goes, yes i think its bs the money they are making but hey, it is what it is and dont hate the players- hate the game... or should i say hate the media?


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Compared to the other major pro sports, football players make relativlely low earnings for what they put their bodies through. Im not all about big dollar contracts because I think it ruins any sport on a certain level, but football players definitely get the shaft. Their whole collective bargaining agreement is pretty one-sided in favor of the owners...


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Get the NFL out of here. This is for college football. Don't make me get the mods to clean this thread out already.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

brian,
which bdubs location you gonna be at? I might come over for a few beers and sh*t talk ohio state


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Ex0dus said:


> brian,
> which bdubs location you gonna be at? I might come over for a few beers and sh*t talk ohio state :laugh:


I think I'll be at the shitty one on UDs campus. Not 100% sure yet.


----------



## djcyborg (Aug 11, 2003)

iowa over ohio st. at kinnick = good game...


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

*GO HORNS!* national champs two years in a row...


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

like i stated im not big into cfb but id like to see ND win it this year, I think itd be good for the game and I did enjoy watching them play last year...... the few games I watched


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

*Akron vs. Penn State?*


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

Ex0dus said:


> brian,
> which bdubs location you gonna be at? I might come over for a few beers and sh*t talk ohio state :laugh:


Sean, please don't tell me you are a michigan fan..









Go Bucks!

I saw the game today and Chis Wells # 28, looked pretty good for the limited play he had


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Lets Go Georgia Tech!!!!!


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

chomp chomp said:


> brian,
> which bdubs location you gonna be at? I might come over for a few beers and sh*t talk ohio state :laugh:


Sean, please don't tell me you are a michigan fan..









Go Bucks!

I saw the game today and Chis Wells # 28, looked pretty good for the limited play he had
[/quote]

Good God no... I am a UF fan... but during the UM - OSU game i will be going for UM








I will also be rooting for Texas next week


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

KINGofKINGS said:


> i dont watch much cfb so..............go BEARS!


go badgers!


----------



## raymond999 (Jun 19, 2006)

GT Yellow Jackets


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

UW dismantled Bowling Green last night in Cleveland to start 1-0. Going to be a good season, probably be co-big 10 champs along with Ohio St.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

KINGofKINGS said:


> like i stated im not big into cfb but id like to see ND win it this year, I think itd be good for the game and I did enjoy watching them play last year...... the few games I watched


You must have missed the ass whipping OSU put on ND last year. So far I have not been impressed by Notre Dame. They got lucky yesterday, definately shows they are overrated.

Brady Quinn looked crappy last night too. All of his passes were off, behind the receiver, etc. Troy Smith looked real good the first half, second half alright.


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Troy Smith and Teddy Ginn make me very very nervous...


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> *GO HORNS!* national champs two years in a row...


I'm with ya brother... Are you going to the game this week?


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

PygoFanatic said:


> Troy Smith and Teddy Ginn make me very very nervous...


hahah some names you boys in ann arbor should worry about are john stocco and pj hill.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2006)

This has nothing to do with Coolege Football, but tonight I saw the NCAA champion Florida Gators basketball team play the Guelph University team. It was NASTY. This Noah kid had a sweet dunk.


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Wisconsin sucks...theyll finish 4th or 5th in the Big Ten behind Michigan, Ohio State, Iowa, and Minnesota. You just better hope the Spartys dont get hot, or youll be even further down the list.

Tom


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

NegativeCamber said:


> *GO HORNS!* national champs two years in a row...


I'm with ya brother... Are you going to the game this week?









[/quote]

Only reasons Texas beat OSU last year was cause of our QB situation and your QB. This year we don't have that QB problem and you don't have that QB.

Actually even with Young we would have beaten you, as long as we would have never had Zwick in the game. Smith has gotten better, so has Ginn, Gonzalez, Pittman, and add on the number 1 RB recruit, plus a good O-line.

What was the longest throw by your freshmen QB, 15 yards?


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

This Sat will be a great game. Our D needs to play better then they did Sat against NIU. I'm really curious to see what the O will do when they let me them play. After the first 4 drives you could tell they shut them off.


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

PENN ST. I think they can do it this year


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

sccavee said:


> PENN ST. I think they can do it this year


Penn State did look good, but I'm not sure if the new QB can fill the position right away. But I do hope they beat Notre Dame next week, I'll be watching it at my house with some ND fans. Only reason I'm letting them watch it is cause Jenny makes the best sugar cookies.







Free cookies and get to watch ND get beat, priceless.


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> This has nothing to do with Coolege Football, but tonight I saw the NCAA champion Florida Gators basketball team play the Guelph University team. It was NASTY. This Noah kid had a sweet dunk.


You are correct Dannyboy, sir! That has absolutely nothing to do with this thread!!

But yeah, Joakim Noah is probably going to win the Wooden Award and AP Player of the Year next year.

Where are all the CFB heads at??? Miami/Florida State is less than an hour away and this thread is dead as f*ck!!

Tom


----------



## raymond999 (Jun 19, 2006)

hurricanes lost

anyone intrested in ncaa 07, i barely played it


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

University of Louisville was (hopefully still is) in the hunt for a Natl Championship but our star Micheal Bush broke his leg in the 2nd quarter. Im pissed he was even in the game...we were up 31-14 to UK!!! O well we still proceeded to score 28 more points with out him...


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

That UM - FSU game was painful to watch. Each team was looking to hand the game to the other. Im glad to see UM go down as FSU was their only hard game this season. Im looking forward to saturday when UT takes down OSU


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Hook 'em Horns!!!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

PygoFanatic said:


> Hook 'em Horns!!!


BAH!!!! I can't wait for this weekend, but when the Buckeyes win all we're gonna hear is "we didn't have our cornerback to cover Ted Ginn Jr." Problem is, he's too fast to cover even if you did have your corner. I wish Texas didn't suspend the players so we can beat them with all their players so they have no excuses.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Bump for the weekend games.


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

b_ack51 said:


> Bump for the Texas Longhorns.


Fixed it for ya!


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

UW has Western Illinois at home.........im expecting Travis Beckum to have a breakout year as a true sophomore and put up 100 yds and 1 td.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Wow after watching last nights game I thought OSU was playing the second ranked team in the nation not a high school JV squad. Also congrats on that one TD the refs gave you, everyone could see that was no helmet to helmet hit. Very close game, very close.

Texas overrated? YES.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

NegativeCamber said:


> Hook 'em Horns!!!


Texas overrated. Looks like USC should be #2.


----------



## xiiutao (Jan 8, 2006)

I must agree Texas is overrated, but they have a good team. Their new QB needs to get soem games under his belt before texas can come into a game like OSU vs Texas with the confidence this forum gave texas.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

everyone in the big 10, look out for PJ Hill, redshirt freshman for Wisconsin. he exploded on w. illinois and previously against bowling green. luckily for OSU they dont go to madison this year but i have a feeling OSU and WI will share the big 10 title again.

OSU vs ND in the fiesta bowl

UW vs USC in the rose bowl


----------



## xiiutao (Jan 8, 2006)

lament configuration said:


> everyone in the big 10, look out for PJ Hill, redshirt freshman for Wisconsin. he exploded on w. illinois and previously against bowling green. luckily for OSU they dont go to madison this year but i have a feeling OSU and WI will share the big 10 title again.
> 
> OSU vs ND in the fiesta bowl
> 
> UW vs USC in the rose bowl


Not to be rude but ... w. illinois and bowling green? lol I don't think playing good vs. those teams is something to prove UW is going to be a contender vs. OSU. Holding the defending National champs to 7 points(0 if you don't count that BS call) Is something to look at, IMO.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Brian,
Of course I watched the game. I was indiffrent really, i dont care about either teams... just as long as OSU doesnt get nat champ









ps- you call texas overrated but you call usc #2? [email protected]!!


----------



## xiiutao (Jan 8, 2006)

Ex0dus said:


> Brian,
> Of course I watched the game. I was indiffrent really, i dont care about either teams... just as long as OSU doesnt get nat champ
> 
> 
> ...


WTF, How can you live in Ohio and not care about OHIO football?!?! MAwhaha ;p I know you aren't from here.. but I think you will get the ohio football fever sooner or later.;p


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Ex0dus said:


> Brian,
> Of course I watched the game. I was indiffrent really, i dont care about either teams... just as long as OSU doesnt get nat champ
> 
> 
> ...


Well who deserves number 2 then?

USC raped the hell out of Arkansas in week 1. ND had a close call with GT but did show up against Penn State, is that saying much? Not really. Auburn has been good to this year. Right now I'd say the top 5 teams are:

OSU
USC
Auburn
ND
Texas

In what order after OSU, I'm not sure.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> Brian,
> Of course I watched the game. I was indiffrent really, i dont care about either teams... just as long as OSU doesnt get nat champ
> 
> 
> ...


Well who deserves number 2 then?

USC raped the hell out of Arkansas in week 1. ND had a close call with GT but did show up against Penn State, is that saying much? Not really. Auburn has been good to this year. Right now I'd say the top 5 teams are:

OSU
USC
Auburn
ND
Texas

In what order after OSU, I'm not sure.
[/quote]

OSU - BAH
Auburn
ND
W. Va
Florida
LSU
Texas
Georgia
Louville
Michigan


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Florida with Leak as QB? I'm just waiting for his usual breakdown of INT and bad passes. Doesn't he crap out when they play a ranked team?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Another win for OSU. 37-7 against Cincinnati.

Took OSU awhile to wake up, but they did.

How's everyone elses team doing?


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

6 straight road opener losses...
No wins at Notre Dame since 1994...
Lost 3 of last 4 versus Notre Dame...

Today, all that changes!!

/considers quitting job so I can watch these games today...


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


> Brian,
> Of course I watched the game. I was indiffrent really, i dont care about either teams... just as long as OSU doesnt get nat champ
> 
> 
> ...


Well who deserves number 2 then?

USC raped the hell out of Arkansas in week 1. ND had a close call with GT but did show up against Penn State, is that saying much? Not really. Auburn has been good to this year. Right now I'd say the top 5 teams are:

OSU
USC
Auburn
ND
Texas

In what order after OSU, I'm not sure.
[/quote]

*OSU - BAH*
Auburn
ND
W. Va
Florida
LSU
Texas
Georgia
Louville
Michigan
[/quote]

LOL


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

PygoFanatic said:


> 6 straight road opener losses...
> No wins at Notre Dame since 1994...
> Lost 3 of last 4 versus Notre Dame...
> 
> ...


I'll keep you updated. First time I'm watching a Michigan game when OSU isn't playing them. Go BIG TEN!


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

OK, Im leaving for work now, I was supposed to be there a half hour ago. Thank god my boss cares less than I do!!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Update for you Pygo. 5:30 left in 2nd half, 27-7 Michigan.

Wait TD Michigan. 34-7 with 2:30.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Wow what a day in College Football. Quite a few upsets, some very good games, can't wait to see the rankings. We already know #1. Looks like it'll be something like:

#1 Ohio State
#2 Auburn
#3 USC
#4 Florida
#5 Michigan/Georgia


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

well as usual redshirt freshman PJ Hill took care of business and destroyed the SDSU defense to bring UW to 3-0. This momentum he is building only means one thing: trouble for the wolverines next saturday at the big house.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> Wow what a day in College Football. Quite a few upsets, some very good games, can't wait to see the rankings. We already know #1. Looks like it'll be something like:
> 
> #1 Ohio State
> #2 Auburn
> ...


do you HONESTLY believe that USC deserves even a top 10 spot???

Gators plasyed like sh*t today, but they pulld off the w

wow

ex000000dus' 1st drunk post EVAR


----------



## sirasoni (Feb 9, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


> do you HONESTLY believe that USC deserves even a top 10 spot???
> 
> Gators plasyed like sh*t today, but they pulld off the w
> 
> ...


Why would we NOT deserve a top 10 spot?


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

sirasoni said:


> do you HONESTLY believe that USC deserves even a top 10 spot???
> 
> Gators plasyed like sh*t today, but they pulld off the w
> 
> ...


Why would we NOT deserve a top 10 spot?
[/quote]

1. you lost WAY WAY to many people for them to start you off as high as they did

2. your schedule is a joke?

3. sorry, but in general i just dislike USC


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

lament configuration said:


> well as usual redshirt freshman PJ Hill took care of business and destroyed the SDSU defense to bring UW to 3-0. This momentum he is building only means one thing: trouble for the wolverines next saturday at the big house.


I think Michigan will take Wisconsin, especially if they play the way they just did against ND. Wasn't it only 14-0 against SDSU who is 0-2 and Wisconsin was at home?


----------



## sirasoni (Feb 9, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


> do you HONESTLY believe that USC deserves even a top 10 spot???
> 
> Gators plasyed like sh*t today, but they pulld off the w
> 
> ...


Why would we NOT deserve a top 10 spot?
[/quote]

1. you lost WAY WAY to many people for them to start you off as high as they did

2. your schedule is a joke?

3. sorry, but in general i just dislike USC








[/quote]

ehh...booty's been doing really well and it's impossible to replace reggie so i don't think anyone can have expected us to have as good of a rushing game. and if anything, our defense is better than the one we had last year.
and...i cant help that the pac10 is weak







although in our defense our non-conference games (arkansas / nebraska / ND) are definitely harder than the D1-AA schools that a lot of top tier programs are scheduling...


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

It will be close between michigan and wisconsin, but i understand michigan will feel they have something to prove since UW beat them down last year in madison.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

lament configuration said:


> It will be close between michigan and wisconsin, but i understand michigan will feel they have something to prove since UW beat them down last year in madison.


Well I hope the game is on tv, rarely does Wisconsin games get to be played on tv around here.


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Michigan for the win!! Did you even watch the UM-ND game?


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

b_ack51 said:


> It will be close between michigan and wisconsin, but i understand michigan will feel they have something to prove since UW beat them down last year in madison.


Well I hope the game is on tv, rarely does Wisconsin games get to be played on tv around here.
[/quote]
wisconsin only has ESPN Plus coverage so you wont see it unless you live in the state. but maybe big games against michigan and minnesota might be regionally broadcasted. nobody gives UW credit, last year they beat down Michigan and then went on to slap Auburn silly in the capital one bowl. people even thought auburn should have been playing in a bcs bowl last year.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

oh my god dude...im f*cking so drunk right now......i have only a few words to say....

ohio state is f*cking for REAL....ND what the f*ck....i take it in the ass on that one...but what the f*ck dude, ND was so good...michigan is nasty, ohio state is f*cking sick, they're going to the BCS championship without a f*cking doubt...and USC ..dude, they're kinda sick, but i think they're gonna go down the tubes after a few weeks, they just lost way too much offense to the draft and they don t stand a chance against the ohio states and the michigans and the auburns...(ohio statre auburn BCS championship)....guaranfucking teed...

back to beer....oh my god, i got shitfaced becausei ia have a bad day at work, so i chugged beers, but i got drunk in like 20 minuts so its kinda awesome...hahaha...dude, my lips are numb!!!!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Bump from the dead.

Ohio State blows out another top ranked team in the opponents stadium. First it was Texas, now Iowa. Also beat the living piss out of Penn State. I'm pissed I missed alot of the games yesterday, had to go to a wedding reception. Luckily though my friend brought a TV and we sat it at the table. Open bar, buckeyes playing, wedding reception, what a f*cking night. God I'm hungover as sh*t.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Best quote I've ever read on ESPN.com by Drew Tate 


> "I gave them two touchdowns," Tate said. "You take two of them away, it's a pretty close ball game."


No sh*t sherlock, when you subtract points from the winning team of course it makes it a closesr game.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

That's almost like saying if we would have outscored them we would have won :laugh:


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

although indiana isnt a big 10 powerhouse, wisconsin showed their might in bloomington saturday. would have been a shut out if UW's third string defense didnt allow 4th quarter scores by IU.

i havent been impressed with iowa at all this season, so i really like UW's chances in iowa city in novemeber. jury is still out on purdue and how good they really are but i still think PSU wont do anything significant with morelli at QB this year.

so in short, big 10 rankings: OSU, MICH, WISC, Iowa, Purdue, PSU........


----------



## carmenohio (Sep 5, 2006)

"wisconsin showed their might in bloomington saturday." - Enough said lol....

I Cant wait for nov 18th..... i hope they are 1 and 2 in the BCS, and i will be there


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

lament configuration said:


> although indiana isnt a big 10 powerhouse, wisconsin showed their might in bloomington saturday. would have been a shut out if UW's third string defense didnt allow 4th quarter scores by IU.
> 
> i havent been impressed with iowa at all this season, so i really like UW's chances in iowa city in novemeber. jury is still out on purdue and how good they really are but i still think PSU wont do anything significant with morelli at QB this year.
> 
> so in short, big 10 rankings: OSU, MICH, WISC, Iowa, Purdue, PSU........


Same here, I wasn't impressed at all with Iowa all year and especially when they played OSU. But of course the last 2 times Tate has played OSU he's sh*t thanks to our defense. We should have had at least 5-6 INTs that game. Iowas previous schedule wasn't impressive either, Montana, Syracuse, Iowa St (I'll give them that game), and Illinois.

Must say though, that RB Wolfe from Northern Illinois is tearing it up. Already 1181 yds and 9.3 avg. Its impressive but the defensives he's been up against other than OSUs haven't been to impressive.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

well CNNSI has predicted that the big 10 will finish like this: OSU in BCS game, MICH in rose bowl against USC, Iowa in the capital one bowl against UF and WISC and Tenn in the outback bowl. whether it is purdue, psu, or WISC , someone will finish ahead of iowa in the big 10.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

BUMP.

Ratings are out and Ohio State is still number 1. In your face Exodus.


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

BUMP

Michigan moved up 2 spots...unfortunately, our best offensive weapon will be out with a knee injury for at least a couple weeks.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

PygoFanatic said:


> BUMP
> 
> Michigan moved up 2 spots...unfortunately, our best offensive weapon will be out with a knee injury for at least a couple weeks.


Is Hart out again? Or is Manningham out?


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

That would be Mario Manningham...You know...the guy who is averaging two TDs per game this year...

Thank God we are playing Penn State this weekend..


----------



## randomhero (Mar 29, 2004)

b_ack51, at least we agree on college football









Im a guy living in michigan, whos a die hard buckeye fan from back in the days of katzenmoyer.

I cant wait til OSU vs MICH this year. Its always a good one. Lets just hope mr tressel keeps the tradition alive :-D


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

randomhero said:


> b_ack51, at least we agree on college football
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoah! Sorry about that!! I almost threw up in my mouth when I read that...


----------



## randomhero (Mar 29, 2004)

Must be from the bad taste from all the recent losses


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

PygoFanatic said:


> b_ack51, at least we agree on college football
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't worry man, I know a few people like that. My one friend is a Michigan fan just cause he's sick of the Buckeye fans cause he lives in Columbus. He came over during the texas OSU game wearing a Texas shirt, I got to laugh at him all night. But it is good to see another buckeyes fan on here.

PS: F FLORIDA FOOTBALL SCHOOLS. We beat them last time we played them, and we'll beat them again if necessary.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

PJ Hill and Garrett Wolfe......the next barry sanders of college football. both those guys are going over 2000 yards this season.

WISC at #25 will crush the gophers at homecoming this weekend and take that momentum and beat down iowa a few weeks later.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

PygoFanatic said:


> That would be Mario Manningham...You know...the guy who is averaging two TDs per game this year...
> 
> Thank God we are playing Penn State this weekend..


Sorry to hear about him today. I hope he heals in time for 11/18 so there are no excuses.

Of course that teaches Ohio kids to go up there









On a side note my friend knows a guy who works at OSU and will not be using his tickets on 11/18. He says he will sell them for $100 each. I told her get them!


----------



## nick007x (Sep 9, 2005)

word around ann arbor is he had orthroscopic surgery today to go in and take a look at his knee, and it might be either a torn meniscus or torn ligament. meniscus would put him out 4-5 weeks, back in time for ohio state. if ligament, lucky to make a bowl game. a buddy of mine saw him on sunday in front of his dorm on crutches. i started to panic, but figured couldn't be that big of deal, he walked off the field, right? maybe its nothing, but at best its not looking like he'll play next week at penn state. i really don't understand what could have happened, did anyone actually see him ever get hurt on saturday?

at first, when hearing about this today, i whipped up some painkillers and energy supplements into a delicious T.O. shake...but then I got to thinking. Maybe its not so bad. I think the team makes him look as good as he does, not the other way around, like it was with braylon edwards. a loss of henne would be cause to hit the eject button (no realistic back-up qb). a loss of hart might do it. or on the other side of the ball, losing david harris would be just as bad if not worse, or woodley, burgess, hall, crable.

so how does the receiving corps absorb the loss? maybe pretty damn good. but arrington is a bad-ass that should be able to step up, if not blow up--he's just as good as mario i think, just hasn't had as many opportunities yet. tabb is sweet, but riding the bench, so he can make it happen. massey, breaston for the short passes, freshman matthews looks good

so, for now my TO shake is in a to-go cup, chilling in the back of the fridge. i hope i don't need it...but im keeping it handy.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> b_ack51, at least we agree on college football
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't worry man, I know a few people like that. My one friend is a Michigan fan just cause he's sick of the Buckeye fans cause he lives in Columbus. He came over during the texas OSU game wearing a Texas shirt, I got to laugh at him all night. But it is good to see another buckeyes fan on here.

*PS: F FLORIDA FOOTBALL SCHOOLS. We beat them last time we played them, and we'll beat them again if necessary.*
[/quote]

As much as I despise Miami, OSU Athletic Dept bought that National Championship. So many bad calls that game it was disgusting.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

sccavee said:


> b_ack51, at least we agree on college football
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't worry man, I know a few people like that. My one friend is a Michigan fan just cause he's sick of the Buckeye fans cause he lives in Columbus. He came over during the texas OSU game wearing a Texas shirt, I got to laugh at him all night. But it is good to see another buckeyes fan on here.

*PS: F FLORIDA FOOTBALL SCHOOLS. We beat them last time we played them, and we'll beat them again if necessary.*
[/quote]

As much as I despise Miami, OSU Athletic Dept bought that National Championship. So many bad calls that game it was disgusting.
[/quote]

Congrats on your harder schedule now. We had a harder schedule in the beginning of the season like I mentioned before. September was the hard part of OSU's schedule. We made it, now will you? And are you playing the second ranked team in the nation on their field? NO. So quiet down about tough schedule, OSU knows all about it.

And even with playing Tressel ball we dominate opponents where Florida skims by in a game or two.

Whine about it as much as you want, there were plenty of bad calls for both teams. If you want to bring up the past, look at the 4th quarter of that game. There was a PI that was never called which help end a winning OSU drive and took the game to OT. I could go into more detail but I gotta get back to work.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

1 Ohio State .9731 
2 USC .9559 
3 Michigan .9341 
4 Auburn .7478
5 West Virginia .7446 
6 Florida .7375
7 Louisville .7176 
8 Notre Dame .6939 
9 Texas .6841 
10 California .6682

I still think Michigan should be ranked #2 due to schedule. They beat ND #2 away and USC has only beaten Nebraska #19 at home.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Doesn't matter where UM is ranked. Winner on 11/18 will be going to Fiesta anyway. I just hope neither trips up in the coming weeks. We have a pretty easy road, UM has a couple tougher games.


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> I still think Michigan should be ranked #2 due to schedule. They beat ND #2 away and USC has only beaten Nebraska #19 at home.


Are you crazy? Take a look at both of their schedules..

USC

September 2 at Arkansas W 50-14 
*September 16 No. 19 Nebraska W 28-10 * 
September 23 at Arizona W 20-3 
September 30 at Washington State W 28-22 
October 7 Washington W 26-20 
October 14 Arizona State W 28-21 
October 28 at Oregon State 
November 4 at Stanford 
*November 11 No. 16 Oregon 
November 18 No. 11 California 
November 25 No. 10 Notre Dame * 
December 2 at UCLA

They have a VERY tough last four games! Lets look at Michigan schedule.

Michigan

September 2 Vanderbilt W 27-7 
September 9 Central Michigan W 41-17 
*September 16 at No. 2 Notre Dame W 47-21 * 
September 23 Wisconsin W 27-13 
September 30 at Minnesota W 28-14 
October 7 Michigan State W 31-13 
October 14 at Penn State W 17-10 
*October 21 Iowa * 
October 28 Northwestern 
November 4 Ball State 
November 11 at Indiana 
*November 18 at No. 1 Ohio State *

Thats not a difficult schedule.. Who have they played worth a damn. Notre Dame is a good team but they handled them easy. There only challenge will be OSU! It will be interesting to see this weeks Iowa game though---

BTW, I am not a USC fan either.... it just appears to me that they have a stronger schedule! HOOK'EM HORNS!!!!


----------



## randomhero (Mar 29, 2004)

Did i happen to see a florida team get owned by Auburn, i think so!









Held scoreless in the second half, Ouch.

Seems like florida is 6-1 and OSU is 7-0.

Hmmmmmmmm.................. :-D


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

NegativeCamber said:


> I still think Michigan should be ranked #2 due to schedule. They beat ND #2 away and USC has only beaten Nebraska #19 at home.


Are you crazy? Take a look at both of their schedules..

USC

September 2 at Arkansas W 50-14 
*September 16 No. 19 Nebraska W 28-10 * 
September 23 at Arizona W 20-3 
September 30 at Washington State W 28-22 
October 7 Washington W 26-20 
October 14 Arizona State W 28-21 
October 28 at Oregon State 
November 4 at Stanford 
*November 11 No. 16 Oregon 
November 18 No. 11 California 
November 25 No. 10 Notre Dame * 
December 2 at UCLA

They have a VERY tough last four games! Lets look at Michigan schedule.

Michigan

September 2 Vanderbilt W 27-7 
September 9 Central Michigan W 41-17 
*September 16 at No. 2 Notre Dame W 47-21 * 
September 23 Wisconsin W 27-13 
September 30 at Minnesota W 28-14 
October 7 Michigan State W 31-13 
October 14 at Penn State W 17-10 
*October 21 Iowa * 
October 28 Northwestern 
November 4 Ball State 
November 11 at Indiana 
*November 18 at No. 1 Ohio State *

Thats not a difficult schedule.. Who have they played worth a damn. Notre Dame is a good team but they handled them easy. There only challenge will be OSU! It will be interesting to see this weeks Iowa game though---

BTW, I am not a USC fan either.... it just appears to me that they have a stronger schedule! HOOK'EM HORNS!!!!








[/quote]

I would consider them pretty much even schedules because Oregon does not belong at 16 after the bullshit calls (plural) during the Oklahoma game. With that said Michigan would be playing the #1 team, a #2 team, used to be ranked high Penn State (until OSU got to them) and ranked Iowa(which used to be ranked until OSU got to them). Wisconsin is another good team they beat on top of it.

USC gets to play all of their "tough" ranked opponents at home. Notre Dame, Nebraska, and California. And they also play their overranked Oregon who paid off the refs who happened to be from Portland Oregon.

Then on top of it, add to the fact that Michigan actually beats the other teams by a descent score except Penn State. While USC has come very close and gotten a few :cough: bullshit :cough: calls during the Washington game. No one has been impressed by USC this year because no one should be. If they can make it through their tough schedule then fine, we'll be happy to make another coast team lose in the NC game in Arizona.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

sccavee said:


> That would be Mario Manningham...You know...the guy who is averaging two TDs per game this year...
> 
> Thank God we are playing Penn State this weekend..


Sorry to hear about him today. I hope he heals in time for 11/18 so there are no excuses.

Of course that teaches Ohio kids to go up there









On a side note my friend knows a guy who works at OSU and will not be using his tickets on 11/18. He says he will sell them for $100 each. I told her get them!








[/quote]








Got my tickets for 11/18 in hand.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

i cant wait to see michigan destroy iowa this saturday. wisconsin will go into lafayette, IN and beat down curtis painter and the boilermakers and further solidify their #3 position in the big 10 and securing that spot in the capital one bowl.


----------



## RAZORTEETH (Feb 6, 2003)

there is only one true conference in college football the SEC hell we spend so much time beating ourselves up during the season. Thats is the only reason there is no team ranked number one by the way who does ohio state play?umm nobody


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

sccavee said:


> there is only one true conference in college football the SEC hell we spend so much time beating ourselves up during the season. Thats is the only reason there is no team ranked number one by the way who does ohio state play?umm nobody


Dude the SEC is good, but so is the Big Ten. I do remember last year you're great SEC Georgia getting beat by West Virginia. Last year Penn State and Ohio State were ranked higher. And this year Ohio State and Michigan are ranked higher.

And we've played plenty of ranked teams on the road and beat the living piss out of them. Texas, destroyed them. Ate up their defense with our third string. Beat up their offense too. Every conference beats themselves up except for the Pac 10 and Mountain (they're just too weak to do that). The two best conferences are SEC and BIG TEN. There's no question about it.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

RAZORTEETH said:


> there is only one true conference in college football the SEC hell we spend so much time beating ourselves up during the season. Thats is the only reason there is no team ranked number one by the way who does ohio state play?umm nobody


I took a quick look and I believe the only SEC to play a ranked out of conf opponent and win was Tennessee (Cal who I think is overated). Other than that they play crap teams or got beat.

USC killed Arkansas on the road and Arkansas beat the crap out of Auburn at Auburn.

Heck Vandy beat Georgia and Vandy got beat on by Michigan.

The SEC is a good conf but nothing outstanding.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

sccavee said:


> there is only one true conference in college football the SEC hell we spend so much time beating ourselves up during the season. Thats is the only reason there is no team ranked number one by the way who does ohio state play?umm nobody


I took a quick look and I believe the only SEC to play a ranked out of conf opponent and win was Tennessee (Cal who I think is overated). Other than that they play crap teams or got beat.

USC killed Arkansas on the road and Arkansas beat the crap out of Auburn at Auburn.

Heck Vandy beat Georgia and Vandy got beat on by Michigan.

The SEC is a good conf but nothing outstanding.
[/quote]

Exactly. Don't get me wrong, the best two conferences each year have pretty much been big ten and sec for the last few years. Pac 10 will have one or two good overrated teams. Mountain ha. Big East has a couple (Loui and WV), an east coast version of the pac 10. ACC isn't too bad, but no teams showing up this year other than Clemson & Boston College. Big 12 is a joke to what it used to be.

And another OSU victory today. I heard they're already engraving Troy on the heisman trophy.


----------



## randomhero (Mar 29, 2004)

They need to be, troy smith is the man. I honestly cannot wait for the U of M and OSU game this year, im so tired of hearing all this garbage from the U of M fans.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

... (confused emoticon insert here)

The SEC is the harder conference when compared to the Big 10. Im not gonna sit here and say the Big 10 sucks, because it doesnt. Ohio and Michigan are top schools. Its the rest of the conference thats a joke. Im not sittign here saying that any sec team is better than any particular big 10 team. Im saying over all the SEC is a much tougher conference.

Florida
Auburn
Arkansas
LSU
Georgia
Tennesee

Then you have teams like
Bama
Miss
Miss St
USC

these teams arrnt what I consider top tier teams, but they are def contenders.

Lets see who the Big 10 Has

Ohio
Michigan

.....

Badgers are decent and so is Iowa (sometimes)


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

This year the rest of the Big Ten is definately not as good as they usually are. Other good teams in the Big Ten (some just having a bad year this year)

Ohio State
Michigan
Penn State - last year ranked 3rd and should have been good this year
Wisconsin is kicking ass this year (schedule isnt impressive though)
Iowa - dont know what happened to them after the OSU beatdown, but year after year they are good

Purdue
Minnesota - teams I'm surprised of their gameplay this year. I can understand minnesota's play cause of losing Maroney
Michigan State - you figured with the veteran QB they'd be something this year, but crap I dont know what to say.

And like scavee said, USC beat the piss out of Arkansas who beat Auburn at Auburn. And Vandy beat Georgia and Michigan beat up Vandy.

I also don't know why I'm arguring with you, everyone in the SEC has a loss. Especially Florida.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Its pointless talking SEC ball with a bunch of big 10 drones









Viva le SEC!!!!


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

wisconsin will finish the season with only 1 loss and then go on to beat up another SEC team in the capital one bowl, similar to last year when they beat auburn.

the bowl games are set up to showcase SEC and big 10 teams. you have the capital one bowl, music city bowl, outback bowl. there might be another one....


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Ex0dus said:


> Its pointless talking SEC ball with a bunch of big 10 drones
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Until they actually play anyone out of their own conf and win, how can anyone say they are that good? They could all be decent team and just beat each other?


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Homework assignment for you big 10 fans

research the 2006 strength of schedule and report back to me what you find

I can tell you OSU and UM arnt very high on the list


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Ex0dus said:


> Homework assignment for you big 10 fans
> 
> research the 2006 strength of schedule and report back to me what you find
> 
> I can tell you OSU and UM arnt very high on the list


Research this. Whose #1 and #2/#3 in the polls. Well I know who isn't, any SEC teams.


----------



## RAZORTEETH (Feb 6, 2003)

what game were you watching michigan struggled against vandy and as long as georgia has young qb's i am not worried and oh yeah one more thing i dont believe any team wants to face west virginia


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

RAZORTEETH said:


> what game were you watching michigan struggled against vandy and as long as georgia has young qb's i am not worried and oh yeah one more thing i dont believe any team wants to face west virginia


I don't know, west virginia is good but their schedule is easy and it just got it easier, for their one game the entire season they are playing a weakened Louisville due to suspensions. Yes their run game is good, but have they played against a good defense? They play two ranked teams the entire season, one is Louisville who will be without their receivers and one is Rutgers,







I guess WV will be in good condition when they play their bowl game, cause they haven't played anyone yet.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> Homework assignment for you big 10 fans
> 
> research the 2006 strength of schedule and report back to me what you find
> 
> I can tell you OSU and UM arnt very high on the list


Research this. Whose #1 and #2/#3 in the polls. Well I know who isn't, any SEC teams.
[/quote]

research who will be #1 or #2 in a few weeks.

1. USC will lose

2. OSU and/or UM will lose

If both OSU and UM lost UF will be #1. If only 1 lose, UF will be #2

USC will lose this weekend to OS

We all know that the SEC is where REAL football is played


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Ex0dus said:


> Homework assignment for you big 10 fans
> 
> research the 2006 strength of schedule and report back to me what you find
> 
> I can tell you OSU and UM arnt very high on the list


Research this. Whose #1 and #2/#3 in the polls. Well I know who isn't, any SEC teams.
[/quote]

We all know that the SEC is where all teams have a loss. 
[/quote]


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> Homework assignment for you big 10 fans
> 
> research the 2006 strength of schedule and report back to me what you find
> 
> I can tell you OSU and UM arnt very high on the list


Research this. Whose #1 and #2/#3 in the polls. Well I know who isn't, any SEC teams.
[/quote]

We all know that the SEC is where all teams have a loss. 
[/quote]
[/quote]

OSU D-Day

Nov 18th


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Watch the loser of the UM/OSU may still be number 2 if USC gets beat. You could have a re-match.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

sccavee said:


> Watch the loser of the UM/OSU may still be number 2 if USC gets beat. You could have a re-match.


Yep, it is possible. Due to the fact that whichever team loses will lose to the top ranked team, which would put them #2 cause Florida lost to Auburn and if USC loses to ND.

Just a few highlights from the last few years under Tressel against Michigan.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Lament, you watching the Wisconsin Illinois game? I'm going back and forth between that game and the Michigan Northwestern game.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Big 10 is doing real well today so far









NW was given 37.5 pts against UM yet the game in 10-0 in the 3rd qt.

IL was given something like 14 pts agianst WI, yet IL is winning in the 2nd


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Amazing the refs for the OSU game, two helmet to helmet hits and they don't call those. Then a hands to the face and FLAG. I guess the refs are just trying to keep the game somewhat close.



Ex0dus said:


> Big 10 is doing real well today so far
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like you would say, the conference beats up on each other. Just like you're amazing out of this world SEC which all have a loss I might add.









Then should I mention the Auburn Ole Miss game where the great Auburn barely wins (23-17) against a Ole Miss team that is missing a lot of their players due to suspension, plus they were 2-7.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> Big 10 is doing real well today so far
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like you would say, the conference beats up on each other. Just like you're amazing out of this world SEC which all have a loss I might add.









Then should I mention the Auburn Ole Miss game where the great Auburn barely wins (23-17) against a Ole Miss team that is missing a lot of their players due to suspension, plus they were 2-7.
[/quote]

Ya know... I dont even really watch College football, but every time I see an OSU game I think of B_Ack!!!!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Bake at 98.6° said:


> Big 10 is doing real well today so far
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like you would say, the conference beats up on each other. Just like you're amazing out of this world SEC which all have a loss I might add.









Then should I mention the Auburn Ole Miss game where the great Auburn barely wins (23-17) against a Ole Miss team that is missing a lot of their players due to suspension, plus they were 2-7.
[/quote]

Ya know... I dont even really watch College football, but every time I see an OSU game I think of B_Ack!!!!
[/quote]
Hahahaha. Yeah I love college football. Love OSU, love big ten, enjoy the occasional SEC game, enjoy it more rubbing in that Florida lost to Exodus. Hate Notre Dame, hate USC, hate Notre Dame, hate Michigan, and I hate Notre Dame. Another OSU win today, 44-0. Hopefully the other OSU (Oregon State) can win today.

There will be a party here November 18th to watch the #1 vs #2 teams play.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Very good football weekend except one game pissed me off but at the same time showed that one team with one loss shouldn't be in the national championship. And that one loss team would be Florida Gators, again another close call to an UNRANKED team.

Oh yeah bye bye Auburn, Texas, and California.


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Maybe a Michigan/OSU rematch is really in the cards if all the good one-loss teams added another loss to their resume today. Seeing the score of that Texas game for the first time in the 4th quarter was f*cking amazing.


----------



## Kudos (Dec 22, 2005)

Texas what?! yeah my cats actually did something this year!!!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

PygoFanatic said:


> Maybe a Michigan/OSU rematch is really in the cards if all the good one-loss teams added another loss to their resume today. Seeing the score of that Texas game for the first time in the 4th quarter was f*cking amazing.


Yeah I watched that Texas game and was amazed at KSU. Definately have a good young QB. Plus now they got Huggins for basketball with the best recruiting class.


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Eh, not to derail, but Huggins is like, one of my least favorite college basketball coaches. He recruits players that give up big leads, dont play their natural positions, and perennially underachieve. I honestly think I prefer Tommy Amaker over Bob Huggins.

I am fairly quick to concede to Big 11 Title to OSU (talking basketball here) however.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I've always been a huggins fan since I've been in Cincinnati. He just has a passion for coaching, love the style. The team always plays good, plays aggressive, good D, great rebounding. Definately one of my favorite teams to watch. Pissed cause huggins wasn't there last year, I guess I'm gonna have to start wathing KSU basketball.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Buckeyes #1.

Great game last night, especially the Rutgers game. Who said they deserved respect? Beat by University of Cincinnati????


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

why is this Dick guy playing for arkansas in the sec championship, did mitch mustain get hurt?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Anyone else watching the USC UCLA game?


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> Anyone else watching the USC UCLA game?


USC better be careful or Florida will get the shot. Breaking news: Florida's kicker actually made a FG.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

b_ack51 said:


> Anyone else watching the USC UCLA game?


Yeah, go figure... it's a GAME!!!






































UCLA interception!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

acestro said:


> Anyone else watching the USC UCLA game?


Yeah, go figure... it's a GAME!!!






































UCLA interception!!!!!!!!!
[/quote]

USC sucks. Looks like Florida deserves their shot.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

wow.

just.... wow.

Michigan, Florida, time to get happy!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Wow, what an INT. Now what the f*ck is gonna be up. Michigan or Florida or should OSU play the only other undefeated team.

INT Arkansas... Chris Leak sucks ass.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I think Arkansas will decide this...


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

TD Arkansas!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

/didn't expect football this good today


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

where is mitch mustain?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Leak for Heisman!!!!! Right Exodus???


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Wow, Arkansas takes the lead!



b_ack51 said:


> Leak for Heisman!!!!! Right Exodus???


owch

:laugh:


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> Leak for Heisman!!!!! Right Exodus???












A win is a win. See you in Jan.

BTW, when the Gator defense can hold McFadden to 72 yards its a GOOD day. 
Gator rush yards: 202 Ark: 131


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

WVA beats Rutgers, who beat Louisville, who beat WVA!

With a playoff system, Michigan and Florida could decide this. Wisconsin could also destroy USC in a playoff game. Whatever, according to the current system, you have to give Florida the shot.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

I don't care if its Michigan of Florida both will get beat anyway.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

sccavee said:


> Leak for Heisman!!!!! Right Exodus???












*A win is a win. *See you in Jan.

BTW, when the Gator defense can hold McFadden to 72 yards its a GOOD day. 
Gator rush yards: 202 Ark: 131








[/quote]

And a loss is a loss which Florida has already and will get another one in a few weeks.









I did enjoy one of the announcers saying "Well a few years back one time would win close games and went to the national championship and winning it." Yeah but you forgot they didn't lose 1 game during the season.









Leak will choke in the NC if he even gets to play.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Home field advantage is no small deal. Michigan's only loss is to the #1 team in the #1 team's field? Not bad if you ask me. However, the winner of the SEC championship should always be considered, that conference is a BIOTCH!

And Wisconsin is overlooked too often, I agree with that as well.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

how the hell are wisconsin and auburn #6,9 in the final bcs standings yet arent in bcs bowls yet sh*t teams like notre dame and boise state are? i pick LSU to destroy ND in the sugar bowl by at least 4 TDs while OU will put up 50 against Boise St. Wisconsin would have drawn a ton more people and viewers than Boise St, and put up a hell of a lot more competitive game.


----------



## carmenohio (Sep 5, 2006)

lament configuration said:


> how the hell are wisconsin and auburn #6,9 in the final bcs standings yet arent in bcs bowls yet sh*t teams like notre dame and boise state are? i pick LSU to destroy ND in the sugar bowl by at least 4 TDs while OU will put up 50 against Boise St. Wisconsin would have drawn a ton more people and viewers than Boise St, and put up a hell of a lot more competitive game.


The reason is because of all the stupid regulations involved in the BCS, such as the new mid major rule which put Boise in. Or one of ND's many BS ways to get in. I couldnt agree more with you, except for maybe on your score predictions.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Notre Dame? You gotta be kidding me! They couldn't even give USC a game. Wisconsin got reamed. You tellin me Wake Forest or Notre Dame deserves a spot above Wisconsin or Auburn? What a bunch of sh*t. Congragulations Exodus - your team deserves a shot, but the offensive lines and quaterback mismatches will decide the Championship game.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Fargo said:


> Notre Dame? You gotta be kidding me! They couldn't even give USC a game. Wisconsin got reamed. You tellin me Wake Forest or Notre Dame deserves a spot above Wisconsin or Auburn? What a bunch of sh*t. Congragulations Exodus - your team deserves a shot, but the offensive lines and quaterback mismatches will decide the Championship game.


who knows man, we'll seen Jan 8th. OSU is a great team and im just happy my team has a shot. OSU oline is big, our dline is smaller but they are good players and fast. We have the fastest defense in the nation, our secondary is great. I think it will be a good game defensevly for us. Leak really needs to pull it together and play like he played his 1st 3 years for us. If leak can do this IMO we have a shot at winning. Leak is a good quarter back and we have GREAT recievers with amazing speed. Our run game is starting to come back, wynn is garbage but harvin is f*cking SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEET. Who knows what the outcome will be, win or lose im porud of my boys.

*If Meyer runs options and stupid f*cking shovel passes against a good osu defense im gonna be REALLY pissed. Look for me to create www.fireurban.com

After looking over the bowl games I really feel that several deserving teams got toallly SHAFTED.

The sugar, orange and fiesta bowl are jokes.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

so anyone here going to any bowl games?

i will be in SF, CA during the time of the Emerald Bowl, but not sure if i want to pay $40-50 to see Florida State vs UCLA.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Michigan's going to destroy USC.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

The bowl games this year are kinda crappy. ND, Boise State, and Wake Forest don't belong, and we'll see that when the games are played. I know I'll try to watch alot of the bowl games but I seriously won't be paying much attention to them, I'll probably be cleaning the house with the tv on. But for the National Championship game I will be watching.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

I think it's pretty obvious by now that the system for matching up quality college football teams is completely flawed. Like I said before one playoff round would go a long way to sorting this whole mess out. It's all politics and needs to be changed.


----------



## carmenohio (Sep 5, 2006)

lament configuration said:


> so anyone here going to any bowl games?
> 
> i will be in SF, CA during the time of the Emerald Bowl, but not sure if i want to pay $40-50 to see Florida State vs UCLA.


I will be in vegas for most then In the stadium to watch OSU beat Fl.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

OhioStatePiranha said:


> so anyone here going to any bowl games?
> 
> i will be in SF, CA during the time of the Emerald Bowl, but not sure if i want to pay $40-50 to see Florida State vs UCLA.


I will be in vegas for most then In the stadium to watch OSU beat Fl.
[/quote]

Ill defer my sh*t talking to Jan 8th... something I wish OSU fans were able to grasp.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Ex0dus said:


> so anyone here going to any bowl games?
> 
> i will be in SF, CA during the time of the Emerald Bowl, but not sure if i want to pay $40-50 to see Florida State vs UCLA.


I will be in vegas for most then In the stadium to watch OSU beat Fl.
[/quote]

Ill defer my sh*t talking to Jan 8th... something I wish OSU fans were able to grasp.
[/quote]

You've been sh*t talking all year and when I showed you that Smith is a better QB than Leak which he is you got quiet. Like I said to PygoFanatic, OSU doesn't need to sh*t talk, the scoreboard does it for us.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

OhioStatePiranha said:


> so anyone here going to any bowl games?
> 
> i will be in SF, CA during the time of the Emerald Bowl, but not sure if i want to pay $40-50 to see Florida State vs UCLA.


I will be in vegas for most then In the stadium to watch OSU beat Fl.
[/quote]
awesome man, i cant imagine how expensive those tickets are. enjoy that new phoenix stadium


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

you know who REALLY got shafted? boston college...i mean, at least we get to extend our bowl streak...but what the f*ck, the meinike car care bowl?!?!? against NAVY!!!!?!!??! what a load of sh*t...we played some really really tough teams this year...just couldnt pull out a V against miami, which really hurt us as far as winning our division.

anyway, as bad as boise st. seems to be, because they dont play high caliber teams, they're still undefeated, and they've won by blowouts....like every game...but i agree, they're gonna get owned. BC beat em last year, and they were like 11-1 or something crazy like that...


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

last year boise state played Georgia to test how good they really were and lost, then went on to lose to Oregon St. this year they padded their schedule against IAA Sacramento St, Oregon St, Wyoming, and Utah. Wyo and Utah are the punching bags of the mountain west conference. After the way Oregon St heated up midway thru the season i bet boise couldnt blow them out like that again.

OU will easily take Boise St.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

definately...same with ND...since they're independants, they make up the worst damn schedules so they've always got a good record. there's no way they're a top ten team, i can think of ten teams that would beat them by 2td's easily. how about wake forest though aye? if you had to pick the most underrated team in the BCS, who would it be? for me its definately wake...until recently they got like 0 publicity, they played some really tough teams, and came out on top...i think they should be ranked higher. what are they, like 14th or something?


----------



## carmenohio (Sep 5, 2006)

lament configuration said:


> so anyone here going to any bowl games?
> 
> i will be in SF, CA during the time of the Emerald Bowl, but not sure if i want to pay $40-50 to see Florida State vs UCLA.


I will be in vegas for most then In the stadium to watch OSU beat Fl.
[/quote]

Ill defer my sh*t talking to Jan 8th... something I wish OSU fans were able to grasp.
[/quote]

You've been sh*t talking all year and when I showed you that Smith is a better QB than Leak which he is you got quiet.  Like I said to PygoFanatic, OSU doesn't need to sh*t talk, the scoreboard does it for us.
[/quote]

Thank You!









Seriously Ex you were talking all year until you realized you had to play OSU. Now all you ever say is "well we will see or", "who knows who will win." I have not responded to any of your misguided comments until now because of respect for an obviously important member of the board. However your comments on college football have been far from accurate. I find it hard to see how saying "OSU beat Fl" is talking trash. Im just stating my opinion. I could have said i will be in the stadium to watch the best player in the nation shread an overrated gatiors D. Or I will be in the stadium to watch chris leak pee down his leg as the buckeye D lead by a butkus award finalist sack and intercept him all day. Or maybe even pointed out the obvious mismatches of line vs line. I would advise against trash talking because like someone already said our record and the scoreboard will talk for OSU.


----------



## carmenohio (Sep 5, 2006)

Actually James Laurinaitis one-upped FL already. He beat out DB Reggie Nelson and other players across the nation to be the first sophmore to ever win the Nagurski award for best defensive player. This is the first of many many awards to come our way.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

r1dermon said:


> definately...same with ND...since they're independants, they make up the worst damn schedules so they've always got a good record. there's no way they're a top ten team, i can think of ten teams that would beat them by 2td's easily. how about wake forest though aye? if you had to pick the most underrated team in the BCS, who would it be? for me its definately wake...until recently they got like 0 publicity, they played some really tough teams, and came out on top...i think they should be ranked higher. what are they, like 14th or something?


I've watched Wake Forest play a few games and just haven't been impressed. It could be the bad after taste of watching the Wake Forest Georgia Tech game. They both looked like complete sh*t.

Just some more stats for you Exodus, all in good fun.

Total Yards FLA 410.3 / 20th 
OSU 417.7 / 16th 
Passing Yards FLA 250.0 / 27th 
OSU 237.6 / 36th 
Rushing Yards FLA 160.3 / 36th 
OSU 180.1 / 18th 
Points Scored FLA 28.5 / 37th 
OSU 36.3 / 7th

Another stat: Troy Smith has more TDs than Leak & Tebow combined. Smith is 6 TDs for 1 INT. Leak is 1.69 TDs for 1 INT. Tebow is 4 TDs for 1 INT. Smith completion % is 67.0 while leak is 62.9 & tebow is 65.6.

Not talking sh*t, just posting facts. And one thing to remember is passing yards, Tressel goes into Tressel ball mode once the game is good. He'll pass only if needed, other than that its run run run, field position.


----------



## carmenohio (Sep 5, 2006)

Any guesses on how much troy wins the heisman by?


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

OhioStatePiranha said:


> definately...same with ND...since they're independants, they make up the worst damn schedules so they've always got a good record. there's no way they're a top ten team, i can think of ten teams that would beat them by 2td's easily. how about wake forest though aye? if you had to pick the most underrated team in the BCS, who would it be? for me its definately wake...until recently they got like 0 publicity, they played some really tough teams, and came out on top...i think they should be ranked higher. what are they, like 14th or something?


I've watched Wake Forest play a few games and just haven't been impressed. It could be the bad after taste of watching the Wake Forest Georgia Tech game. They both looked like complete sh*t.

Just some more stats for you Exodus, all in good fun.

Total Yards FLA 410.3 / 20th 
OSU 417.7 / 16th 
Passing Yards FLA 250.0 / 27th 
OSU 237.6 / 36th 
Rushing Yards FLA 160.3 / 36th 
OSU 180.1 / 18th 
Points Scored FLA 28.5 / 37th 
OSU 36.3 / 7th

Another stat: Troy Smith has more TDs than Leak & Tebow combined. Smith is 6 TDs for 1 INT. Leak is 1.69 TDs for 1 INT. Tebow is 4 TDs for 1 INT. Smith completion % is 67.0 while leak is 62.9 & tebow is 65.6.

Not talking sh*t, just posting facts. And one thing to remember is passing yards, Tressel goes into Tressel ball mode once the game is good. He'll pass only if needed, other than that its run run run, field position.
[/quote]

I already admitted to you over PM that Leak has not been in form this year at all. Like I said over PM i hope he gets his sh*t together before Jan 8th. Also... I hope Meyer doesnt try stupid option plays with leak as qb against osu.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Love all this talk we will see Jan 8th.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

sccavee said:


> Love all this talk we will see Jan 8th.












its a hardknock life... being a UF fan in OSU territory


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Its all in fun but I still can't stop laughing when you said Troy Smith of past sucked and then when I showed you his stats from last year, they were better than Leaks this year.

I just found it funny your post a few weeks back saying there were better QBs in college right now and I believe the first QB you posted was Leak. That's where I just lost all respect for you as a college football fan.









And also when Florida stops scheduling 2-10 AA teams I'd feel alot better about them too. Western Carolina FTW!


----------

